# Backs or Laws?



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm wantin new tires and tryin to decide between 28x10 front and 28x12 rear Gorilla Silverbacks or 29.5x10 front and 29.5x12 rear HL Outlaws. What's your opinion on this?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

the thread for the 30backs/31laws should provide the same answers basically. As far as performance. The only difference for you will be height/weight.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=742

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1355


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

laws mayne


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

i'd go with outlaws they are better tires in my opinion


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ yeah my sister knows!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I like the Backs better....there almost the same size.


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

yep i know from the best bubba


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> the thread for the 30backs/31laws should provide the same answers basically. As far as performance. The only difference for you will be height/weight.


:agreed:

It will come down to personal preference. I've heard (don't know this from experience) that the 28" backs and 29.5" laws are very close to the same height. You're mudzillas pull pretty good but you will definetly be able to tell the difference with either tire that you're looking at. You're looking at a 50/50 on opinions around most places.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

MeanGreen198 said:


> I'm wantin new tires and tryin to decide between 28x10 front and 28x12 rear Gorilla Silverbacks or 29.5x10 front and 29.5x12 rear HL Outlaws. What's your opinion on this?


 
Keaton you get showed up all the time by everyone in the hood with outlaws, why would you want anything else?  J/K


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I knew you'd find this sooner or later! lol I've been pretty much set on the Laws just wanted a second opinion.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I like the BIG BACKS!! Both will take you just about everywhere you wanna go anyways...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

as said, both will get you through most any hole you wanna tackle. 
I like my laws. I can vouch for them. I have no experience with the bax.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

This is helpin me alot, thanks for the great info so far! I'm leanin towards the Laws, especially cuz i've found a great price.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good deal. psot some pix when you get those meats mounted and let us know how you like them.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Will do! just waitin on the guy to call that's buyin my Mudzillas


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey man. Did you get up with JBoyGrizz? He may have already sold both sets, shipping would be crazy anyway.
I just put the 28 backs on mine, so far I like everything about them. They were not much shorter at all then my 29.5 laws I traded for them, not enough to worry about IMO. The backs get me everywhere the laws did, just some places I have to work a little bit harder. The backs seem to ride a bit better. Both are great IMO.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Kurly said:


> Hey man. Did you get up with JBoyGrizz? He may have already sold both sets, shipping would be crazy anyway.
> I just put the 28 backs on mine, so far I like everything about them. They were not much shorter at all then my 29.5 laws I traded for them, not enough to worry about IMO. The backs get me everywhere the laws did, just some places I have to work a little bit harder. The backs seem to ride a bit better. Both are great IMO.


I have emailed him but no reply yet and thanks for the info man!


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Got the Laws! :rockn:


----------



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

Where is the best place online to order laws at the best prices? Atvoutfitters is local and i wont have to pay shipping but still 740 for 29.5 anyone know of any cheaper?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

They are the cheapest I know of unless B&C can beat them. Contact "Brute650" on here


----------

